
“The markets have spoken, and they've chosen wind.” - spenrose
https://insideclimatenews.org/news/23082018/wind-energy-prices-market-growth-offshore-tax-credits-turbines-technology
======
noja
The thing with the moving parts is doing better? Really?

------
spenrose
"The short story is wind is doing well in the markets, has been doing well,
and looks like it will continue to do well," said Michael Webber, deputy
director of the energy institute at the University of Texas at Austin, who was
not involved with the reports.

"It's despite a lot of these policy shifts that have happened under the Trump
administration," he said, referring to proposed rules aimed at boosting fossil
fuels. "It's as if the markets have spoken, and they've chosen wind."

